# Grainy whipped shea body butter :(



## FOhoarder (Mar 26, 2012)

So I took the plunge and tried a body butter for the first time.  My first batch I used unrefined shea that was from Soapers Choice.  I use it in soap with no problems.  Well it whipped up nicely but its very grainy. It melts immediately but who wants that gritty feeling...not I!  I used Anne Maries recipe so I did not melt the shea and coconut oil.  Just put it all in my mixer and mixed away.  The shea does not feel grainy in the box.  So then I tried the same recipe with my refined shea and no graininess at all.  My question is....how do I salvage my grainy batch?  Can I melt it all and try another approach to rewhip?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 26, 2012)

Swift mentions that melting shea butter completely then cooling it rapidly in the fridge helps squash the grainys. She also has a few comments from others in the post as well.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... tters.html


----------



## Genny (Mar 26, 2012)

FOhoarder said:
			
		

> Can I melt it all and try another approach to rewhip?



Yes, yes you can


----------



## FOhoarder (Mar 26, 2012)

Great!  I'll go check that out...thanks!


----------



## itunu (Mar 26, 2012)

You could also try adding cera bellina at 5% (decrease your butter)

http://www.theherbarie.com/Cera-Bellina-pr-495.html

(I'm presuming your body butter is anhydrous).


----------



## FOhoarder (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh yes, no water added.  Just whipped butter and oil.  I just melted it and its in the freezer now.  So I'm crossing my fingers that it won't go grainy on me when I whip it again.  First I heard of cera bellina.  I'm going to read up on that one.  Do you use it in your butters?


----------



## itunu (Mar 26, 2012)

I use it in addition to my butters when making something with a high butter content eg lip balm, whipped body butter.  

It will also make your product stiffer, more gel like so I tend to reduce the amount of butter/wax.

You might find this discussion interesting:-

http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticscien ... ization/p1

there are also some discussions on the subject on this forum

http://www.thedishforum.com


----------



## FOhoarder (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the links!  Very interesting read for sure!

Success on my rewhip!    Nice and smooth texture...no graininess at all.  Thanks everyone for your guidance!


----------

